

Yeoman at your service - A getting started guide - remotesynth
http://www.adobe.com/devnet/html5/articles/yeoman-at-your-service.html

======
nsheridan
I can't be the only person who hates install instructions like 'curl -L
some.host|bash'. Not to mention that the yeoman install script happily
installs homebrew using 'curl -k ... |ruby'. No thanks.

~~~
sp4rki
If you don't trust such methods of installation, you don't have to use them.
Also, you can always look at the source of the script if you don't trust said
method and choose for if you want to install by hand, use the script, or just
don't use the tool at all. You really can't fault Yeoman because they want to
make it easy and painless to install their tool.

For the people that want to check out the script:

<https://raw.github.com/yeoman/yeoman/master/setup/install.sh>

------
tborg
It's sort of a bummer that so many people re-write quickstart documentation
like it's new or helpful.

~~~
commadelimited
Hey tborg...

I've been on the private beta and working on that article for over a month in
conjunction with Addy and Paul from the Yeoman team. I contributed numerous
tickets and issues to the repository and assisted in testing countless times.
Just so you don't think I whipped it out really quickly.

